# PropPeople.com



## dvsDave (May 14, 2003)

Just found a new techie site, PropPeople.com. It is a site made especially for professional props people, and for students studying to become props people. The site has many resources, including a discussion board, a weekly newsletter, and a job board that is free to list on. If you are looking for a props job, or have an opening for one, I would encourage you to check it out.


----------

